# Mom wasnt too happy



## Illum (Feb 16, 2007)

a typical day of cleaning the house from the rubbish that piled up after the busy week past...somehow the conversation went from waxing the kitchen cabinets to my flashlight collection in less then two sentences. 

so, under her supervision, I begin to gather up whats on the surface level of paper and books on my desk....the pic does not, however, include the minimags and paklites and an assortment of other lights layed out like a mine field in the house




heres about 1/3 of my collection on dads desk...

thought it would be interesting to share
Im sure to many of you it would be a spouse issue...:candle:


----------



## Sigman (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice start!!


----------



## BIGIRON (Feb 17, 2007)

We have over 50ft of closet rods in this house. I use about 6ft. So I don't catch much static about a knife or light or gun here and there. Now the garage is a different issue.......


----------



## Illum (Feb 17, 2007)

when it comes to rods...I collect scrap aluminum conduits...from construction site dump boxes

I forgot why, but its still there up in the attic


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 18, 2007)

Be glad you don't have my interest. You'd be screwed after piling up all the lights I have.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 18, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> Be glad you don't have my interest. You'd be screwed after piling up all the lights I have.


 
I don't think there's enough room on the table to pile up my collection on it.


----------



## DUQ (Feb 18, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> Be glad you don't have my interest. You'd be screwed after piling up all the lights I have.



He's right; very very sick with the disease.


----------



## Norm (Feb 18, 2007)

She buys handbags I buy flashlights no problems here. I have no hidden lights. She occasionally even manages to feign interest in a new light.
Norm


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Feb 18, 2007)

Norm said:


> She buys handbags I buy flashlights no problems here. I have no hidden lights. She occasionally even manages to feign interest in a new light.
> Norm



Sweet! I don't catch too much flak, but she doesn't ever give a flyin' flip about any of my lights. Contrived or not, it'd be neat if she cared. Of course, her new handbags, jackets, accessories don't always flip my wig either, so I guess we're even.


----------



## DUQ (Feb 18, 2007)

Norm said:


> ...She occasionally even manages to feign interest in a new light.
> Norm



Sounds like my wife when I got her an E2L for her bag. "Oh this cost to much to stay in my bag." Ok I'll put in my bag. "....im gonna use it" Then one weekend at my parents place, I find here showing it off to my brother in-law :shrug:


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Feb 18, 2007)

DUQ said:


> I find her showing it off to my brother in-law :shrug:



Taken out of context... :laughing:


----------



## DUQ (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL woops. Mr. Hawkeye has got a little Sunday morning randies :naughty:


----------



## Bjorn Keizers (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool. I'm that way with watches -- You can't pull open a desk drawer or storage bin and not find at least three watches. Of course, I *did* just register here, so it's probably only a matter of time before I collect just as many flashlights... 

God, there goes the bank account....


----------



## greenlight (Feb 18, 2007)

BIGIRON said:


> We have over 50ft of closet rods in this house. I use about 6ft. So I don't catch much static about a knife or light or gun here and there. Now the garage is a different issue.......



That's a lot of closets! I had to count mine and came up with 74'!! That's a lot of closets!! (I use about 6' for myself, too).


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice looking collection.


----------



## Illum (Feb 18, 2007)

scubasteve1942 said:


> Nice looking collection.



thanks...mom didnt think so


----------

